# Need some help with what to charge for salting driveways



## bad69bird

I have a 9 cubic foot Sno-way hitch mounted spreader that I use for a small commerical property. I have a contractor that asked me about salting the driveways after he's done plowing them. 

How much do you guys charge for an "average" driveway? I use bagged salt.

Also, I don't have a plow just yet, but plan on getting one. What's the going rate for a plow/salt combo for "average" driveways?

Thanks!


----------



## plowmaster07

Normally i charge $20 to sand salt mix a residential driveway. do say X% mark up on all materials and then give the job a time est. price. If i plow and sand a residential driveway, i plow and sand for $30-40. BTW im looking at getting the sander that you mention, how do you like it? if you dont mind me asking, how much $?


----------



## bad69bird

plowmaster07;745846 said:


> Normally i charge $20 to sand salt mix a residential driveway. do say X% mark up on all materials and then give the job a time est. price. If i plow and sand a residential driveway, i plow and sand for $30-40. BTW im looking at getting the sander that you mention, how do you like it? if you dont mind me asking, how much $?


Thanks for the reply. I thought I was "black listed" or something! LOL

I am really please with the sander. It took a time or two to get the bugs worked out. The first time I used it, I tried using bulk sand/salt mix...that didn't good over too well. Next time I went with bagged salt and what a difference. The last time I used it, I went with a different bagged salt and it was even better. I think that you just have to play around with different salt to see what it likes. The instructions say that it wouldn't do sand, but I thought about putting a smaller pulley on (so it will spin faster) and adding sand to the bagged salt and see how it does.

My only issue is the flow rate controller (on the spreader), it likes it wide open. As soon as I try to slow down the flow rate (say half) it starts acting up. No matter though, I just drive a little faster with it wide open!

I bought mine used (which may be the reason for the issue with the flow rate controller) on ebay for $800. When I called around for pricing, I got prices in the ballpark of 1500-1800 installed.

Here's a link to one on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/WEST...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## plowmaster07

well thanks for letting me know. when you mess around with the sand, salt, and the pulley let me know how it goes for you.
thanks
aaron


----------



## Greenwalt

I can get fifty a driveway around here and not blink an eye. Almost none ask for salting/calicum of any kind, but when they do, I just mark up the bag x% like 07 said, and add that plus ten to the price of the job. Depending on the driveway, most are only going to take 1-2 bags, assuming your using a fifty pound bag.


----------



## plowmaster07

Greenwalt;746606 said:


> I can get fifty a driveway around here and not blink an eye. Almost none ask for salting/calicum of any kind, but when they do, I just mark up the bag x% like 07 said, and add that plus ten to the price of the job. Depending on the driveway, most are only going to take 1-2 bags, assuming your using a fifty pound bag.


You must be in a much different demographic area then myself.


----------



## plowmaster07

bad69bird;746178 said:


> My only issue is the flow rate controller (on the spreader), it likes it wide open. As soon as I try to slow down the flow rate (say half) it starts acting up. No matter though, I just drive a little faster with it wide open!
> 
> I don't know what your electronics experience. but whats the chance that the feed dial on the control is going bad. it may not be getting a solid signal all the time. i would look at pulling the control out and cleaning all the contacts on the switch. Your problem could also be out at the spreader.


----------



## Greenwalt

plowmaster07;746632 said:


> You must be in a much different demographic area then myself.


Whats the average size of drive you are doing?


----------



## bad69bird

plowmaster07;746636 said:


> bad69bird;746178 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My only issue is the flow rate controller (on the spreader), it likes it wide open. As soon as I try to slow down the flow rate (say half) it starts acting up. No matter though, I just drive a little faster with it wide open!
> 
> I don't know what your electronics experience. but whats the chance that the feed dial on the control is going bad. it may not be getting a solid signal all the time. i would look at pulling the control out and cleaning all the contacts on the switch. Your problem could also be out at the spreader.
> 
> 
> 
> My spreader doesn't have the variable speed controller, just an off/on switch with a burst option. I did check for voltage drop I was getting 14.75 volts to the spreader.
Click to expand...


----------



## plowmaster07

i would look at checking out the owners manual for trouble shooting guides


----------



## bad69bird

LOL I did and I talked to Basher. He was a big help. Like I said this last time out was a piece of cake!


----------



## plowmaster07

glad to hear it.


----------



## Fourbycb

What I do is charge 100% markup on bag salt I purchase and lay down on driveways with a hand spreader if I use my Vee box spreader on Longer / Bigger Driveways then the Mininum I charge is 50.00


----------

